
News Feed FYI: Fighting Engagement Bait on Facebook - minimaxir
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/12/news-feed-fyi-fighting-engagement-bait-on-facebook/
======
ajoy
fyi, this was their previous attempt :
[https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/05/news-feed-fyi-new-
updat...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/05/news-feed-fyi-new-updates-to-
reduce-clickbait-headlines/)

